# How To Copy Files From Hotmail To Cd



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick needs to back up some files from his Hotmail account to cd. Is there easier way than copy/paste in a Word Document?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie - not really sure on this one...maybe you could forward mail to a program like MS Outlook or MS Outlook express - then export to CD?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Doxie - not really sure on this one...maybe you could forward mail to a program like MS Outlook or MS Outlook express - then export to CD?


This is the way to start it. Use outlook express to connect to your hotmail. (IMAP is the best configuration for this) Once you have OE all set up, you can just drop and drag your emails from OE to your Desktop, or the folder of your choice, and they will be saved as .msg files. You can then burn these individual files to CD. What's nice is that the .msg file format is pretty standard so you can use any email client to open it... OE... Outlook... Mozilla Thunderbird... etc.

You can also setup OE to archive to a Personal Archive.... .pst file. This file is dynamic meaning that it gets larger or smaller as emails go in and out. You can make snapshot backups that way to a re-writable disk on a regular basis by scheduling it then.

Viewing emails in .msg format

Backup tutorial


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Outlook has a "connector" that allows you to import all of your Hotmail data into Outlook. Then it creates a "PST" file that can be burned to a CD.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks everyone! I am out of town now til next weekend and will work on it when I get back


----------

